# Highly recommend two sub-woofers in home theatre



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I highly recommend two sub-woofers in home theater. My PSA XV-15 is great but do to size of sub it was pushed to the back of the room. The back wall was the only place it could be. I recently added a Carver True Sub-woofer to the system and wow what a difference. The whole room is pressurized and awesome theater sound and imaging like I have only heard in very high end stores. It makes things like car doors feel like your in the car. 5.2 has made re-think 7.2.2 or 9.2.2 I did not think you could shake a whole house at 80 db's like this. It is surround on a whole new level. It like adding multiple transducers to house. It is awesome with a Capital A. One is great and still is but two is much much better.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Plus you have the added advantage of the bass response being smoother with two subs.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I watched 2 Blue Ray movies Transformers: Age of Extinction & Lucy and dual subs really make the bass more realistic it is truly part of the room at lower volumes. Better half even commented how good it sounds.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

For years I've been using a single sub system and tuning for the proper bass was a nightmare. Last year I added another sub to the equation and all of a sudden every other sound seems to improve by leaps and bounds.
No upgrade path has made so much different in sound than this.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

The challenge is that this doubles your cost ... unless you have two that can complement each other. I'm considering getting a Hsu VTF-2 where I do not yet have a sub ... two of these is just mad money for me in my present circumstances. I'm curious if a VTF-1 would support the -2 (they would both be taking LFE input, not stereo, that is one gets L, the other gets R). Thoughts?


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have mixed several different subs together to test just that point. I find the the cheap ones will add artifacts that are unwanted. I do not see an issue with mixing an ie svs or outlaw with an HSU, or lesser HSU with another lesser HSU. I would not expect a 200 sub to match 1000 sub. I have had no issues with matching different subs together if they were quality.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

jreb14 said:


> I have mixed several different subs together to test just that point. I find the the cheap ones will add artifacts that are unwanted. I do not see an issue with mixing an ie svs or outlaw with an HSU, or lesser HSU with another lesser HSU. I would not expect a 200 sub to match 1000 sub. I have had no issues with matching different subs together if they were quality.


Thanks. Yeah, I wouldn't add a cheap-o model "just to have two," for the reasons you cite. Something highly rated like an NXG -500, which reviewers found exhibited no distortion or artifacts, would maybe be okay. Two quality subs with similar quality of performance is what I was thinking. The primary difference between the VTF-1 and VTF-2 is the latter is a bigger woofer, higher power, and can extend down to 16Hz where the -1 is rated down to 23Hz. So one could handle the deepest of the deep, the other could reinforce hte low bass and sit opposite and closer to listeners without being a big distracting box. 

This morning I noticed that Hsu have their MBM-12 (mid-bass module, 50Hz - 200Hz; down-facing woofer and front-firing port) on sale as well ... I'm curious about a VTF-1 tuned to focus < 60Hz and an MBM to handle that 50Hz to 180 or so. These two are in the price range of a single VTF-3 or VTF15H Mk 2 (Mk 1 is marked down currently). My mains, Bose 401s, handle down to 100Hz comfortably, so perhaps this is overkill for a system with towers for mains (i.e. an MBM-12 is better suited for smaller, full-range bookshelf speakers).

Suggestions or opinions welcome. 



// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are //


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Update: Kevin at Hsu was very patient and helpful in answering my questions like a setup mixing a VFT-1 + VTF-2, VTF-1 + MBM-12,etc. Instead of a quicker, bigger sale, he helped me stay on track, adding one very capable sub to see how I liked it (the VTF -2). I can see adding a VTF-1 later instead of the -2, but he suggested matching them in the same room would be tricky. 



// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are //


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

b bos37 said:


> For years I've been using a single sub system and tuning for the proper bass was a nightmare. Last year I added another sub to the equation and all of a sudden every other sound seems to improve by leaps and bounds.
> No upgrade path has made so much different in sound than this.


Totally agree, I have used a single sub for a while. Just recently added a new sub also I didn't realize what I was missing. I watched The Maze Runner my god the bass from that movie was insane!!! I also recommend to add another sub if your budget allows you, and the wife permission lol


----------

